# I really hit the skids today.



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm wondering if today was a textbook case of "thyroid fog" or what? Yesterday I thought I had a particularly good day but around 9:00 last night I really started feeling "hyped up" - at 11:00 P.M., I wanted to clean out the cabinet underneath the kitchen sink! :jumping0047: It was as though I could not calm down AND I didn't know what on earth to do to help the situation.

I stayed-up until after midnight but couldn't relax in bed - I was still feeling hyper until sometime around 4:00 A.M. when I finally fell asleep, only to have to get up at 6:00 A.M.

I haven't felt hyper or _keyed-up_ today - today I feel disconnected, like I don't have a brain in my head. I had several things I wanted to do and needed to do but I never did anything, I'd try to do something only to drift back off into this horrible blank feeling.

I'm fixing to walk my dog and go to bed - I'm supposed to go out of town tomorrow and I really hope I feel better than I've felt today. I don't feel bad, per se - I just really don't FEEL! I hope this is sleep deprivation or "fog".


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I'm wondering if today was a textbook case of "thyroid fog" or what? Yesterday I thought I had a particularly good day but around 9:00 last night I really started feeling "hyped up" - at 11:00 P.M., I wanted to clean out the cabinet underneath the kitchen sink! :jumping0047: It was as though I could not calm down AND I didn't know what on earth to do to help the situation.
> 
> I stayed-up until after midnight but couldn't relax in bed - I was still feeling hyper until sometime around 4:00 A.M. when I finally fell asleep, only to have to get up at 6:00 A.M.
> 
> ...


Weather maybe? Hormones? I have similar feeling sometimes and my thyroid hormones are perfect. Today was that unfortunate day - DX = weather front moving in and most likely hormones due to splitting headache and sweats/chills

Do you have any labs you could post? With ranges?


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yeah, there are days I just can't figure out. When they had me on too high a dose recently, I went ahead and filed all the paperwork sitting on the desk and cleaned up the home office late at night. Then two days later I couldn't get myself to do much of anything thanks to the insomnia.

IMHO, I think most of what you are feeling today is the sleep deprivation. That can really make you feel goofy. Two hours of sleep for you, or anyone, is (obviously) not enough!

Hope things settle down for you soon! :anim_32:


----------



## wuselino1412 (Dec 24, 2010)

I have that sometimes. actually when i am very active during the day i will even be more active for the rest of the day and even the night. its weird


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I'm wondering if today was a textbook case of "thyroid fog" or what? Yesterday I thought I had a particularly good day but around 9:00 last night I really started feeling "hyped up" - at 11:00 P.M., I wanted to clean out the cabinet underneath the kitchen sink! :jumping0047: It was as though I could not calm down AND I didn't know what on earth to do to help the situation.
> 
> I stayed-up until after midnight but couldn't relax in bed - I was still feeling hyper until sometime around 4:00 A.M. when I finally fell asleep, only to have to get up at 6:00 A.M.
> 
> ...


Aw; you are not kidding you hit the skids!!! When is your appt. w/the surgeon?

Hope you get some sleep! Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I went to bed last night around 9:00 and slept until 7:00 this morning. I feel much better and am looking forward to the weekend.

I went to my endrocrinologist's this morning to set the wheels in motion for surgery, hopefully sometime the last week in September. I've never understood a word of my blood test results but I did ask that a copy of the results be mailed to me along with a description of my nodules. The office was so busy - I could have waited but this will be O.K. I know my last blood tests were all normal, I remember the doctor saying (because I told her I felt so bad) she could not justify raising the dosage on my medicine because the test results were normal but that didn't mean my thyroid was functioning normally.

I also got my hair cut this morning. Approximately 2 months ago my hairdresser started asking about my thyroid issues...his wife had just been diagnosed. I saw her last month when I got my hair cut and she said she did not really feel well but she thought whatever medicine she'd been given would kick-in, she was optimistic.

Johnny told me this morning his wife's symptoms have escalated - her blood pressure/heart rate are involved and she's worried about starting back to her teaching position next week.

I find this situation to be the most difficult health issue I have ever had to deal with. Maybe it's just me but I find myself wondering how can I look so healthy and feel so totally lousy? You'd think if a person had nodules growing in/on their thyroid there would be a cut and dried response as far as treatment.

A neighbor told me this week she feels like it *may* be time to have her elderly dog put to sleep but she's not sure and her veterinarian doesn't give her any clear signals. That is, in some respects, the way I feel about my thyroid. I THINK I'm making the right call with the surgery but, in spite of how much I appreciate and respect my endocrinologist, I wish she would say definitively that I should have surgery.

I feel like I'm the only one making the decision. As I was signing the release of information forms this morning the endocrinologist's office-person asked if the doctor knew I was considering surgery???

My doctor says a biopsy wouldn't necessarily be accurate (_so I think how could I ever feel any confidence even if FNA_ i_ndicated not_hing).

My doctor says I have multiple nodules - old ones are growing, new ones are visible on each new ultrasound (_so I think sooner or later, won't I have to have surgery; won't surgery be more complicated the longer I wait?)_

This is absolutely a situation I never knew existed and yet everyone I've talked to seems to almost always have to follow the same path unless they're told they absolutely must have surgery.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Aww, sorry about all of this. It is just so hard. Sleep deprivation, and brain fog are really hard to deal with. I sure felt like I was losing brain cells constantly. I couldn't understand the simplest of things, and to think I work in information science! I was foggy, lethargic, grumpy but not sneezy, or doc! It was the absolute worse time in my life. We thought it was menopause. When I wasn't raging with mood swings, I had absolutely no emotions. It is a wonder I am not divorced & unemployed!

I practically went into my endo appt. with a billboard screaming "Surgery!", even before I knew if it would help. I had truly reached the bottom of the barrel. I feel great now. I know it is early days yet. I haven't had my first blood test to know if the meds are in the right range but I sure know I feel a while lot better.

Get your test results on paper. There are many people here that can interpret them for you, and maybe that will help your decision.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I went to bed last night around 9:00 and slept until 7:00 this morning. I feel much better and am looking forward to the weekend.
> 
> I went to my endrocrinologist's this morning to set the wheels in motion for surgery, hopefully sometime the last week in September. I've never understood a word of my blood test results but I did ask that a copy of the results be mailed to me along with a description of my nodules. The office was so busy - I could have waited but this will be O.K. I know my last blood tests were all normal, I remember the doctor saying (because I told her I felt so bad) she could not justify raising the dosage on my medicine because the test results were normal but that didn't mean my thyroid was functioning normally.
> 
> ...


Nothing like a haircut and a little pampering to lift the spirits!!

So.......................the wheels are in motion? It's going to happen? I am so excited for you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've been fighting _something_ for a week - I think it finally got me yesterday afternoon. I don't know if it is related to my thyroid, I have the feeling it is sinus but the first appointment I could get with my EN&T is tomorrow at 3:30 P.M.

I've been feeling more "run down" every day with a mild, transient pain in my right ear and a scratchy throat. I woke up this morning with a major sore throat, earache and I feel rather achy all over. I'm hoarse and it's uncomfortable to talk too much.

This summer something unbelievably tragic has happened to the 30-year old son of a friend of ours. This young man is tall, handsome, super-nice to everyone, talented - had everything on earth going for him. He got a sore throat but didn't really think too much about it. Then he got a bad cough and he still tried to ignore it or treat it with OTC cold medicine.

Rather abruptly he became so weak he couldn't function so his mother took him to the ER - where he was quickly rushed to the ICU with pneumonia.

Pneumonia (in this young, previously healthy man) turned into sepsis the next day. To make a very long story short, he has coded several times, his colon had to be removed, his kidneys have failed and he is on dialysis, his liver/pancreas are involved, and his fingers are self-amputating. There is still no guarantee he'll survive, he has been in ICU over a month, and his life will never be what it was before he got sick.

I've been told through my childhood years that I had a "natural immunity" to most contagious illnesses. I'm almost 65 and I've never had measles, mumps, chickenpox, etc. My siblings and my own child had all those illnesses but I never have. I had to have a smallpox shot every year I was in school - not one ever "took". I practically never have colds but this past winter I had FOUR. And now this!

It could be pure coincidence but I can't help wondering if it's related to my thyroid.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> It could be pure coincidence but I can't help wondering if it's related to my thyroid.


I don't think that's a coincidence at all, I think you are spot-on. Since your immune system is tied to your thyroid, and your thyroid is compromised, it stands to reason your immune system is weakened.

A relative has Hashi's and gets sick regularly, often with things like you have described; upper-respiratory problems, colds, sore throats, etc.

That is awful to hear about your friend's son. Thoughts and prayers headed his way. It is amazing how quickly simple things can turn to being complicated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I've been fighting _something_ for a week - I think it finally got me yesterday afternoon. I don't know if it is related to my thyroid, I have the feeling it is sinus but the first appointment I could get with my EN&T is tomorrow at 3:30 P.M.
> 
> I've been feeling more "run down" every day with a mild, transient pain in my right ear and a scratchy throat. I woke up this morning with a major sore throat, earache and I feel rather achy all over. I'm hoarse and it's uncomfortable to talk too much.
> 
> ...


OMG!!! How horrible for that poor young man! Sepsis meaning MRSA?? Dear Lord in Heaven.

Now you; it could be related to the the thyroid for when inflamed, it causes sore throat and radiates to the ear as well. And hoarseness too.

I am glad you are seeing your ENT.

That is one terrible terrible story about your friend's son.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Several of my friends have faced unimaginable tragedy in the last year. One of my dearest friends lost her 30-year old son-in-law, grandson and granddaughter in the freak storm/flash flood that struck Albert Pike Recreational Park in Arkansas in June, 2010. I don't think any of us will ever be the same since that happened. If you're not familiar with what happened, you can Google it.

My neighbors' 40-year old son, a fitness instructor, dropped dead from a massive heart attack.

Two young men from here were among the Navy SEALS killed in Afghanistan recently.

I told another neighbor yesterday that our my social life used to be eating out with friends and meeting friends at the grocery store - now we go to 50th wedding anniversaries and funerals.

I didn't used to give much thought to how fragile life is but things can really change so quickly.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> Several of my friends have faced unimaginable tragedy in the last year. One of my dearest friends lost her 30-year old son-in-law, grandson and granddaughter in the freak storm/flash flood that struck Albert Pike Recreational Park in Arkansas in June, 2010. I don't think any of us will ever be the same since that happened. If you're not familiar with what happened, you can Google it.
> 
> My neighbors' 40-year old son, a fitness instructor, dropped dead from a massive heart attack.
> 
> ...


wow, you have had a ton of sadness around you. I am so sorry. I do think the thyroid is a huge part of our immune system. Mine is so shot my GP asked if it was possible that I might have AIDS. It is no, and i don't but I had pneumonia 5 times in 2 and a half years. Along with shingles, twice.

My husband had a vendor at work ask to speak with him today. Apparently, the vendor's wife has been diagnosed with thyroid troubles, and he was looking for some info, advice, a sounding board. He is afraid. Too much of this goes undiagnosed for too long.

I hope things are looking up for you. :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I thought I knew where I was going with everything and my plans for surgery haven't changed but my longtime EN&T specialist told me this afternoon that he doesn't think my symptoms are at all related to my thyroid nodules. He used to do thyroid surgery and still sees thyroid patients but he doesn't think my nodules are causing all this.

He gave me a shot, a prescription for Singulair (allergic rhinitis symptoms) and a month's supple of Prevacid samples.

I've twice gone to him for tightness in my throat/neck and had a barium swallow test less than a year ago. He didn't have any of my thyroid tests but said a 3 cm. nodule is smaller than a grape, that should not be causing the degree of tightness I'm feeling nor putting any pressure on my ear.

He thinks I'm possibly dealing with GERD (Gastroesophageal Reflux Disease). I had tests for that years ago but didn't think the symptoms I've been having the past few months were what I was having back then.

I hate sounding so whiney but I am so tired and so frustrated. As God is my witness, I feel like someone has their hands around my throat squeezing tightly.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I DClaire said:


> I thought I knew where I was going with everything and my plans for surgery haven't changed but my longtime EN&T specialist told me this afternoon that he doesn't think my symptoms are at all related to my thyroid nodules. He used to do thyroid surgery and still sees thyroid patients but he doesn't think my nodules are causing all this.
> 
> He gave me a shot, a prescription for Singulair (allergic rhinitis symptoms) and a month's supple of Prevacid samples.
> 
> ...


Ah, GERD was the first thing my GP thought it was. Big improvement from last time, I think 9 other things were tested before thyroid, even collecting my urine for 24 hours. My daughter was 10 then, and thought it was disgusting to have a big ol' jar of mom's pee in the fridge! The hoops we jump through for a diagnosis. I think a 3cm nodule is considered large. I hope this will be resolved soon, and I am sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

webster2 said:


> Ah, GERD was the first thing my GP thought it was. Big improvement from last time, I think 9 other things were tested before thyroid, even collecting my urine for 24 hours. My daughter was 10 then, and thought it was disgusting to have a big ol' jar of mom's pee in the fridge! The hoops we jump through for a diagnosis. I think a 3cm nodule is considered large. I hope this will be resolved soon, and I am sorry you're not feeling well.


Ack, I just re-read your post...my ear was killing me, and I had a lot of compression in the throat. Put the grape in his neck. :hugs:


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday, at the EN&T doctor's office, there was a group picture of all the past and present specialists in this particular practice. As I looked at that picture, it brought back a memory I had all but forgotten...leaving me wondering if, indeed, I've been dealing with thyroid issues for a very long time?

I guess I've been seeing my current doctor for approximately 15 years; before I saw him I saw another doctor in the same practice who retired around that time.

Back sometime in the 1990's, I saw the now retired doctor and he diagnosed a word I had never heard before and I can't recall hearing it since - he said I had a *bruit* in my thyroid, that blood running across this bruit sounded like water running over rocks in a stream. He diagnosed Synthyroid and I remember telling my family how much better I felt.

I think it was less than a year when I went to see my internist or maybe gynecologist for an annual checkup and she said there was nothing in my blood tests to justify me taking Synthroid and she took me off it.

I had totally forgotten all that until yesterday. Through the years, because everytime I see a physician, I ask about my thyroid but I always get the same answer, there's never been anything in my blood tests to point to even a possible thyroid problem until two years ago this month...and even then the test result was only slightly indicative of hyperthyroidism.

The more I read, the more I wonder how often do thyroid symptoms get overlooked and patients suffer or are treated for problems like Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, depression, etc., when I'm guessing medicine/lifestyle modification aren't ever going to be really successful if a patient's thyroid is even minimually involved?

I just typed this same thought in another thread but I find it profound - "Good thyroid doctors treat symptoms, not numbers." I don't know, I can't tell yet, which way my doctor will swing post-surgery.

I have an appointment on 8/23/11 to meet the surgeon. So far I'm impressed with his nurse - she was friendly, efficient and supportive. So far, so good!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> Several of my friends have faced unimaginable tragedy in the last year. One of my dearest friends lost her 30-year old son-in-law, grandson and granddaughter in the freak storm/flash flood that struck Albert Pike Recreational Park in Arkansas in June, 2010. I don't think any of us will ever be the same since that happened. If you're not familiar with what happened, you can Google it.
> 
> My neighbors' 40-year old son, a fitness instructor, dropped dead from a massive heart attack.
> 
> ...


Oh,dear................................it's all around you isn't it? All seemingly senseless tragedies. How very sad! It sure makes a person think deeply. We will never have all the answers.


----------

